
The dog-walking economy - vkb
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/09/the-dog-walking-economy/407971/?single_page=true
======
afarrell
I am utterly baffled why so many people would ask the author if he has sex
with his clients. I would have thought that question would be unutterably
rude, even if not preposterous. Is there something about social norms or
manners that I am missing here?

~~~
xlm1717
It is completely random, and I'm inclined to think the author took some
liberties with embellishing the article.

